# vw blind spot monitor



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

for this feature vw blind spot monitor with rear traffic alert, when I am trying to back my car and they alert me with sound when my rear has car.

will that make sound if I try to change the lane?


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

No sound. The sensor light will just start blinking brighter to alert you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmelgar (Jul 10, 2002)

Unfortunately, no it does not.

This is one of the biggest issues I have with my new 2017 VW Golf Wolfsburg. 

It makes no sense to me that it doesn't make a sound. I've driven other cars with blind spot monitoring. The value comes from sounding a chime IF there's a car in your blind spot AND you signal that your intending to turn into that lane.

In the VW, all it does it light up an orange light in the side view mirror thats the same color as the turn signal, making it hard to notice as different from the turn signal. Its also close so your eyes need to focus on the mirror instead of the reflection of the car in the mirror. End result is that it provides no value. You spend more time sorting out if there's someone in your blind spot than just looking. I wish there was some VAGCOM option to change its behavior. Its such an obvious oversight from VW.


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

amishra said:


> No sound. The sensor light will just start blinking brighter to alert you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is useless. faint.:banghead:


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

dealpapa said:


> this is useless. faint.:banghead:


Personally I don’t mind. It is better than not having to turn your head back every time. I also check my mirrors frequently enough out of habit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

the problem is the location of the light. If there is snow, I like nissan they have light inside the car.


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

If there is snow your sensor may not even work altogether. I haven’t yet driven mine in snow but during heavy rain my front sensors don’t work at times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

amishra said:


> If there is snow your sensor may not even work altogether. I haven’t yet driven mine in snow but during heavy rain my front sensors don’t work at times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am talking about the snow cover the mirror not sensor

is tiguan heated mirrors?


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes, mirrors are heated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*blind spot monitor*



dealpapa said:


> for this feature vw blind spot monitor with rear traffic alert, when I am trying to back my car and they alert me with sound when my rear has car.
> 
> will that make sound if I try to change the lane?



The blind spot monitor is not supposed to eliminate you looking over your shoulder all together. These drivers assist features are making drivers more and more lazy. You should still ALWAYS look to see if there is someone in your blind-spot when you are switching lanes. If there was a beep every time someone was in my blind spot I would go crazy.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Liza5783 said:


> The blind spot monitor is not supposed to eliminate you looking over your shoulder all together. These drivers assist features are making drivers more and more lazy. You should still ALWAYS look to see if there is someone in your blind-spot when you are switching lanes. If there was a beep every time someone was in my blind spot I would go crazy.


This! Also, if you happen to still signal and turn with a vehicle in your blind spot, the lane assist will activate and the steering wheel will also vibrate (instead of a sound).


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> This! Also, if you happen to still signal and turn with a vehicle in your blind spot, the lane assist will activate and the steering wheel will also vibrate (instead of a sound).


For you fancy people with your Premium models


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> For you fancy people with your Premium models


Oh really? I thought that was part of the SE Tech package.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Oh really? I thought that was part of the SE Tech package.


Nah, they don't care about keeping us poor folk in our lanes...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Nah, they don't care about keeping us poor folk in our lanes...


this guy! :laugh: no really thought the Tech package was designed so that if you weren't interested in getting the digital cockpit, leather seats, etc. but want the safety features, this was the way to go. Also, if you did try to force to turn in the line and there was a vehicle in the blind spot, the light will blink rapidly (faster than the turn signal) so you can't mistake it for that.


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

When backing out of a parking space and a car drives by... is the car supposed to beep?


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Liza5783 said:


> The SE/Tech package comes with the Lane assist, blind spot monitor, rear traffic alert, adaptive cruise control and the front assist breaking soooooo. Maybe you just don't have your lane assist on?


Unfortunately, there is no "Tech Package" available in the US. And Lane Assist is only available on the SEL Premium model:

*SEL*
*STORAGE TECHNOLOGY*

Volkswagen Car-Net® App-Connect
Bluetooth® technology with audio streaming for compatible devices
Rear View Camera System
2 front USB data ports and 1 rear USB charging port
Discover Media touchscreen navigation system with 8" color display, proximity sensor, AM/FM/HD radio, and voice control
SiriusXM® Satellite Radio with 3-month trial subscription
Volkswagen Car-Net® Security & Service with 6-month trial subscription
Forward Collision Warning and Autonomous Emergency Braking (Front Assist)
Blind Spot Monitor
Volkswagen Car-Net® Guide & Inform with 3-month SiriusXM® Traffic trial subscription and 3-month SiriusXM Travel Link® trial subscription
Available Park Distance Control (Park Pilot) with R-line Package

*SEL-P*
*STORAGE TECHNOLOGY*

Volkswagen Car-Net® App-Connect
Bluetooth® technology with audio streaming for compatible devices
Overhead View Camera (Area View)
2 front USB data ports and 1 rear USB charging port
Discover Media touchscreen navigation system with 8" color display, proximity sensor, AM/FM/HD radio, and voice control
SiriusXM® Satellite Radio with 3-month trial subscription
Volkswagen Car-Net® Security & Service with 6-month trial subscription
Fender® Premium Audio System
Forward Collision Warning and Autonomous Emergency Braking (Front Assist)
Pedestrian Monitoring (included in Front Assist)
Blind Spot Monitor
*Lane Departure Warning (Lane Assist)*
Rear Traffic Alert
High Beam Control (Light Assist)
Volkswagen Car-Net® Guide & Inform with 3-month SiriusXM® Traffic trial subscription and 3-month SiriusXM Travel Link® trial subscription
Rear View Camera System


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> this guy! :laugh: no really thought the Tech package was designed so that if you weren't interested in getting the digital cockpit, leather seats, etc. but want the safety features, this was the way to go. Also, if you did try to force to turn in the lane and there was a vehicle in the blind spot, the light will blink rapidly (faster than the turn signal) so you can't mistake it for that.




I'm driving the SEL (R Line). They gave it all the other nice safety features but they left out the Lane Assist. I do have a buddy in an Atlas that absolutely loves it, so there is a part of me that wishes they could have tacked it on.


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

Liza5783 said:


> The blind spot monitor is not supposed to eliminate you looking over your shoulder all together. These drivers assist features are making drivers more and more lazy. You should still ALWAYS look to see if there is someone in your blind-spot when you are switching lanes. If there was a beep every time someone was in my blind spot I would go crazy.


He was asking about the noise when he tries try to change lane by giving a signal not at every time someone is in his blind spot.
I disagree on “always” checking your blind spot when you have sensors. If you monitor your mirrors frequent enough, these assist feature can enable you to not having up check your blind spot every time you change lane. It saves you from incidents like someone slamming a break in front of you on bumper to bumper traffic while you attempt to change lanes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

liza5783 said:


> the blind spot monitor is not supposed to eliminate you looking over your shoulder all together. These drivers assist features are making drivers more and more lazy. You should still always look to see if there is someone in your blind-spot when you are switching lanes. If there was a beep every time someone was in my blind spot i would go crazy.


this.

Thank you.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

There is no blind spot if you just set your mirrors properly anyway.
https://www.nhtsa.gov/sites/nhtsa.dot.gov/files/blindzoneglaremirrormethod.pdf


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

Maybe on MK3 
https://hypebeast.com/2018/9/lexus-es-2019-side-mirror-camera-replace-production-car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

socialD said:


> There is no blind spot if you just set your mirrors properly anyway.
> https://www.nhtsa.gov/sites/nhtsa.dot.gov/files/blindzoneglaremirrormethod.pdf


And this^^^

Adjust your mirrors PROPERLY and keep situational awareness while you're driving. Don't rely on the safety systems as your primary method for avoiding collisions.


----------

